# This One's For The Logan Folks.



## Grumpy Gator (May 4, 2015)

I just got finished uploading a 1959 Logan sales catalog and price sheet.Also found a "1400" parts list. You can find them in my albums.Any one that wants the hard copy can look for my add in  "Extra Item for Sale"
************Just Saying***************Gator*****************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
***************


----------



## wa5cab (May 4, 2015)

Gator,

If you have to use a camera instead of a scanner to copy catalogs and manuals, after you have the photographs and have QC'd all of the pages, combine them into one PDF and upload it to Downloads.  Easier to search for and easier to read.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (May 4, 2015)

Robert,
 I did use a scanner to load them into my PC.I'll look into and try to learn the "convert to PDF " process.Please keep in mind that my 'puter is close to 20 years old running XP. But on the whole that's not a bad thing since I only have 5 years of experience making mistakes and learning to fix them. Heck I still only type with two fat fingers. So all help is appreciated.
Please feel free to send me any tips via "conversations" and I will do better next time.
****Shaking the bush over here boss**************
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
******Thanks************G***********


----------



## wa5cab (May 4, 2015)

Gator,

I took typing in high school, one of the few boys to do so.  Little did we know what was going to come down the pike 20 years hence!  And the OS on two of our machines here is still XP..  Everything Microsoft has produced since has been long on B&W and BS and short on usability.


----------



## Marvelicious (May 6, 2015)

Probably the single most useful class I took after grade school was typing, possibly eccepting some of the math.  Surprisingly few people took the class, male or female: 20 something years ago, but the handwriting was on the wall if you knew to look. 

XP was just fine in my opinion.  I'm on Windows 7 and the direction things are headed my next machine will run Linux!  The trouble with software engineers is that they seem to think any change is improvement.  Can you imagine if they treated cars like that?  Every five years, the entire layout of the controls changes.  "New for 2016, foot levers for steering, a hand clutch on the gear shift and a verbally activated throttle!"  If all you're into is computers it's easy enough to learn, but for most of us this box is simply a tool.


----------



## wa5cab (May 6, 2015)

Actually, the trouble with software engineers is that they aren't engineers.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 6, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Actually, the trouble with software engineers is that they aren't engineers.



And it's corollary: The trouble with many engineers is they think they can write software. 
And it's other corollary: Management and bean counters ruin everything.

If you don't like Windows 7 you will really dislike Windows 8!   (I haven't had the joy of trying Windows 10 yet)

Actually I think the Windows 8 (Hate) problem is more of a management problem than a software engineer problem.  From the big gray cloud came the command we want all our software to have the same look and feel, so rather than going with the tried and true desktop the went with the smart phone look and feel.  What a disaster!   We have about 8 computers in our house, desktops and laptops.  All of our older machines that were running XP are now Linux (Lubuntu) and we have some with Windows 7 and Windows 8 (all 8 machines have Classic Shell and Classic Start Menu installed).  Linux isn't always completely pain free either, I've been working on Unix based platforms for many years so it wasn't that bad but getting sound working on one of our old laptops was a bit of  chore.


----------



## Andre (May 6, 2015)

From the two hours experience I have with Win. 8, I really like it. It still has the desktop look but has a few more features; the smartphone feel can be awkward, but a lot of laptops have touch screens along with a keyboard and that makes things a lot easier.

Now what really bugs me about 8, is that all the files are in different places under different folders!


----------

